# Open Lettre



## tagliatelle (Oct 6, 2001)

I wanted to buy an Apple Imac entry model but my shop cancelled the purchasing. I can understand that Belgian Law says that somebody who regretts to buy something can cancel his order. But I didn't do this. It was instead my father and so I can accept this for reality.


----------



## apb3 (Oct 7, 2001)

Huh?

The shop cancelled the order or your father cancelled the order?


----------



## tagliatelle (Oct 17, 2001)

Does everyone realy love Jobs, or are we all condamned to being amused with a little Imac, when I was the first to have point the way  to a much more informatics assistent computer or maybe I must think different and buy me a pc from a warehouse?


----------



## tagliatelle (Oct 20, 2001)

In dutch "een jobstijding" is very bad news.


----------



## apb3 (Oct 20, 2001)




----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 20, 2001)

Its one of those germanic compound words lol ... something about a job and a thing  (damn now I wanna learn dutch too )


----------



## apb3 (Oct 20, 2001)

Buying a PeeCee from a whorehouse - err excuse me, warehouse - would in no way qualify as "Thinking Different." I am quite sure that I don't understand the point of this post (and most others  by you), but I think your gist is that you're upset that you're stuck with an iMac?! Have you seen Apple's product line?

I work with many types of computers at work, school, home, etc... I am currently working on my PhD in Bioinformatics - which I think you mention in your post - in order to specialize in that field of Intellectual Property Law (instead of the general patent work I do now). Macs are used extensively in the labs. In fact, there isn't a lab I've visited that didn't run on a Mac. Every PI (Not the Magnum, P.I. type) I've asked has said that PCs just don't cut it for what they do. Noooo, they don't use iMacs. That would be foolish. You wouldn't expect a Mini to be able to pull your RV cross-country. No, they make use of the many other configurations.

As far as iMacs being "amusing," that's the point. A lot of consumers find it cool/pretty/different/whatever. IT'S A CONSUMER MODEL... The price reflects that and the nod to fluff in design does as well. Personally, I hate 'em. No use for them unless I dumbed them down to be terminal stations connected to the network. But I love them for what they do for Apple. No professional Mac is going to capture the crappy Dell $799 market. But the iMac does and beats the pants off of that Dell.

I don't think everybody rea(l)ly love(s) Jobs, but there would be no Apple today without his return to the company. The iMac, love it or hate it, saved the company - that was Steve Jobs. A "new" operating system for the next century (actually made flesh and delivered on time). That was Steve Jobs, too. The High-end professional model I have sitting under my desk which blows the socks off ANY PC I've used. You guessed it - Steve Jobs.  Beating the estimates last week. Uh huh, SJ again.

Now, I know he has a team of the best and brightest working for him, but it is his vision that leads to these accomplishments/advances.

HH, you are not "condamned" to an iMac. Check out the other models. And, by the way, I am STILL trying to figure out what the hell the original post you made in this thread means.....


----------



## apb3 (Oct 20, 2001)

I wasn't confused about the dutch. HH is what/who confuses me.

I had eight years of German in High school and at BU. Then another year or so at the Army language school.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 20, 2001)

I cant understand HH most of the time either 

I am in my 3rd year of German 


Admiral


----------



## apb3 (Oct 20, 2001)

AK,
are you in school or just taking extra classes? Which school? I wonder if that hot German professor I had at BU is still there... Ohhh Mrs. Robinson! or should I say , Frau Vogelsohn...

Had NO hot instructors at the Army language school. All men, and I'm not a player on that team - not even a switch-hitter. Don't ask, don't tell...  

Unrelated note: My firm is considering many venues  for our Winter Ball. One place we checked out is this new club, (name removed to protect us from our fans mobbing us), near Pravda on Xxxxxxxx  near The Commons. It is a cool place. The owner said he'd put me on the list this weekend. I and some friends are going. want me to see if i can add you to the list? Are you of age? Private message me for details and to coordinate if you're interested. You seem like a handful to party with.


----------



## senne (Dec 9, 2001)

Please, jobstijding..; (that word doesn't exist in Belgium.... tssss) I think that HH doesn't live very long in Belgium (or else he lives in Wallonië (the french half of belgium) I think he means "jobstijging".. that's when you get a higher rank in your job.. 

this is to my dutch friend: 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Eeej, Hervé, waar woont gij ergens in België? En woont gij hier al lang? (Ik wil u niet buiten ofzo, hé  ) Maar vindt gij ook ni dat er veel te weining reclame is van apple in belgië?? Ik zie dus nergens reclame, hé... maja, I have my mac!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 9, 2001)

Sing One In A Million SF


----------



## edX (Dec 10, 2001)

Actualy i think he says: i wanted an imac but the store cancelled the order. later he found out his dad did the cancelling and so he hasn't got a choice. Sorta implies that if he lived somewhere else, it would have been sold at order time but not in belgium. Hate to tell you herve, but store's in the us and elsewhere take returns. Dad has a while to send it back. But hey, you would have loved your imac. keep working on dad. Maybe when he sees you can write full paragraphs, he'll break down and get you one. be sure he gets extra ram too!!

 and herve - why are you writing about my singing in Sf and your one in a million girl in this thread? Is the secret to decoding your posts to read them all in order and then splice them together as one streaming thought, constantly being reguided by responses?
if anybody wonders where i came from, ask the Admiral. He knows more than he tells. But he's still smart enough not to know it all.
btw herve et al - i love my imac. sure i would like something bigger and better someday, but  it is perfect for where i am in life. a student living on govt. loans and grant supported jobs. After using an LC575 and running apps off zip disks because the HD was only 260mb. this feels like a souped up semi truck and i love to drive again.
head back to congrats to Ak and i'll explain where the music/singing comes from.

hi Ak (does not ryhme with kayak)


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 13, 2001)

I have a little software written for windows, use Virtual Pc for it, I can also bring it to the Mac and translate it. It's only a part of the "sourcefile". I can't "sing", you know. Assembler Pascal Prolog Logo ERT.
Sub Command1_Click ()
5 Cls
    Print "Dit programma rekent de totale speelduur van een audio-CD"
    Print "                  Made By Hervé Hinnekens"
    k = InputBox("Geef het aantal liedjes of muziekfragmenten")
    If k < 1 Then GoTo 5
    x = 1
1 Cls
    Print "Geef nu de tijdsduur van liedje of muziekfragment"; x
    b = InputBox("Geef de tijdsduur van dit liedje of muziekfragment in minuten")
    c = InputBox("Geef de tijdsduur van dit liedje of muziekfragment in seconden")
    If b > 59 Then GoTo 1
    If c > 59 Then GoTo 1
    If b < 0 Then GoTo 1
    If c < 0 Then GoTo 1
    d = d - -(a * 3600 - -b * 60 - -c)
    e = Int(d / 3600)
    f = Int(d / 60) - (e * 60)
    g = d - (e * 3600) - (f * 60)
    If k = 1 Then GoTo 2
    k = k - 1
    x = x - -1
    GoTo 1
2 Cls
    Print "De tijdsduur van de CD-audio is"; e; "uren"; f; "minuten"; g; "seconden."
End Sub


----------

